# 180l stocking



## Nubias (2 Jul 2018)

Hi all,

New to the forum and in the process of starting a new aquarium. It’s a Juwel Rio 180. Rock and bog wood hardscape, sand substrate front 1/3 of tank and ADA aqua soil to the rear. Low tech setup too.

Thoughts on live stock so far are pretty much a tetra tank, toyed with the idea of doing a South American biotope but like different plants and the black water look is not what I want in this space.

Thinking;
6-7 Bleeding Heart Tetra
~12 Black Neons
~15 Ember Tetra
6 Panda Corydoras

Am I looking ok for stock levels? Was originally aiming for understocked low bio load to keep down maintenance. But like too many tetra and want reasonable size schools also.

Anything you would increase/decrease?

Other thoughts are swap pandas for Pygmy Cory and up to 8. Bolivian Ram pair or more? Apistogramma pair or more. Some type of shrimp for algae control  don’t seem to get amanos over here. Partner likes black or clear shrimp which we have seen in stores here.

Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## tam (2 Jul 2018)

How big are the shrimp as Apistos may munch on them!

Pygmy are smaller than panda but they also spend more time off the substrate so it depends what sort of behaviour you want from them.


----------



## Seanogleby (2 Jul 2018)

tam said:


> How big are the shrimp as Apistos may munch on them!
> 
> Pygmy are smaller than panda but they also spend more time off the substrate so it depends what sort of behaviour you want from them.



Hi, what do you mean by spend more time off the substrate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (2 Jul 2018)

Panda corys bustle around the substrate like your average cory, pygmy cories spend a lot of time swimming mid-water. If you have a look on youtube you'll find videos of how they behave in a tank to give you a better idea.


----------



## jameson_uk (2 Jul 2018)

I would only have two mid level shoaling fish.  Three lots will look quite busy where as two larger groups will look better and more natural.

Also add more corys.  Six is the minimum group you want but they will be happier and look better in bigger groups.

I would also double check temps.  When setting my tank up I wanted Panda Corys but seem to remember ruling them out due to them wanting cooler water than the fish.

Finally check sizes as I am not sure the bleeding heart tetras might fancy the embers as a snack.

My 180l is stocked with
9 Sterbai Cory (prefer warmer water than Pandas)
20 black neon tetras
6 guppy's
7 otos
8 Amano shrimp
4 nerites

So pretty well maxed out.  Works out quite well with guppy's at the top (and all over) with a splash of colour, black neons hanging round the middle and corys on the bottom.

One fish you may want to look at is Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish.  These are lovely and will occupy the top half of your tank.  I would love to get these going again in another tank.

If you want multiple tetras, you just need more tanks


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Jul 2018)

Yes, Embers are small and shy, may not compete well with Black Neons and could be snacks for Bleeding Hearts.


----------



## Nubias (2 Jul 2018)

Thanks guys

Was originally doing Rasbora espei but decided to change to ember to keep a South American theme. Was also looking at honey gourami then but thinking about them for a future tank now.

What about flame tetra?

I was worried about too many schooling fish so will probably just go bleeding heart and black neon to start with. Bleeding heart will be our hero fish.

Will have a look at panda temps was also thinking maybe peppered. Basically after smaller Cory to give the tank scale along with the other tetra.

Any other suggestions for top or bottom level?


----------



## Nubias (21 Jul 2018)

So currently thinking of the following stock once I’m cycled;

7 Corydoras Panda or Corydoras Habrosus 
13-15 Black Neon Tetra
5-7 Bleeding Heart Tetra or the flame back variety as they are slightly smaller.

Probably leave it at that for now and wait to see what comes up. Keen for odd numbers of all, I’m not 100% on the Bleeding hearts but the better half really wants them. Any thoughts on species or quantities?

Other possibilities are shrimp variety or Otocinclus as algae control.

Theme is South American tetra tank I suppose, although may end up with a dwarf cichlid of sorts once it’s well established.

One thing I have noticed is that there is a lot of different info out there especially temp, hardness and ph. What sources do you all use? I’ve been using seriouslyfish st the moment.


----------

